# Sudden missing channels



## symbiat (Jun 28, 2005)

Spectrum have replaced the cable from the street, the cable in my house, all the splitters and replaced the tuning adaptor but I still have missing channels. Anyone else had this problem and found a solution ? Spectrum could not fix it...


----------



## symbiat (Jun 28, 2005)

Sorry I posted this in the wrong forum - it should be in the Roamio forum. Hopefully a moderator can fix this?


----------

